

12-billion-nhs-disaster. Cloud opportunity? - yannis
http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/52111,news,the-nhs-database-is-in-critical-condition-tony-blairs-grand-projet-has-become-a-12-billion-catastrophe-health-lsp

======
vijayr
Back home in India, some state governments include fines in the contracts (not
sure about the software contracts, I am talking about rail/road related work
here) - for every day the project is late, the companies pay very heavy fines.
This scares them so much, sometimes they work all 24 hours (3 shifts, which is
very uncommon in India) to complete the project.

Why didn't the UK govt include clauses like these? Especially with Accenture,
they aren't exactly known for their quality deliveries.

